# Chariot Questions



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I'm starting my Chariot today, and I have a couple of questions:

How do I Future dip the clear top without using a gallon of Future and a bucket? 

Who makes that Irwin Allen orange paint? I prefer to airbrush and not use a rattle can.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ace Airspeed said:


> I'm starting my Chariot today, and I have a couple of questions:
> 
> How do I Future dip the clear top without using a gallon of Future and a bucket?
> 
> Who makes that Irwin Allen orange paint? I prefer to airbrush and not use a rattle can.


I know some folks use the airbrush to spray the canopy with Future. Someone suggested saturating it and allowing the piece to sit on a paper towel and "wick" the extra off as it drys. I let a puddle sit on mine and it caused me problems. I went ahead and dowsed mine in a bowl, sat it on a paper towel, and recycled the clean Future back in the bottle with a kitchen funnel. You can carefully use the corner of a paper towel to remove puddles from areas. I was afraid of ruining mine, but after using it boldly, I realized it's hard to mess it up. I'm sold on it, now! 

There are folks on this forum who have captured the perfect orange/red. I'm sure they'll share the formula with you! I used regular Tamyia rattle can orange on mine. Not too glossy, not too bright. I also used the Aztek Dummy stickers on the inside of the canopy. The width and color are perfect, to me.

Good luck!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ace Airspeed said:


> Thanks!


I wish my wife would have been as gracious when she caught me using her funnel!:wave: 

Here is a link to my build. Mine didn't turn out too hot, but I got TONS of help and ideas from folks. It's a good resource for that reason!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=284914


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, kdaracal. I think your build was sweet and I'll be using your link as a resource. Looks like I'll be using the Tamiya red - it's just about spot on.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

removed.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Fernando Mureb said:


> I could never do it all in three days, even if I had powers of hyper speed like Superman. Great job :thumbsup:.


You must have meant to post on the three day J2 post..................:wave:


----------



## Peter (May 25, 2010)

AA,
* I used a Priceton Art Brush, 3/4" for canaopy future. 4 thin coats, one direction strokes.
Had very few runs. Move the canopy to always a horizontal pane for each side of the canopy. "Bat" any runs when wet with a soft paper towel.

* Orange: I used spray can Tamiya color orange TS-12. 6-8 thin coats with a light beige primer for the tub, main body interior. Two cans of TS-12 should do it. 4 coats on single parts.

* Orange inside canopy frames- aztek dummy kit. great. stay patient.

* rubber tire to plastic wheel, tread to plastic drive sprocket melt. I used HVAC aluminum foil tape. Check out my post here on HT. Many great modelers here on HT have some great fixes to the melt challenge. So far for me the tape barrier is 2.5 months on and np.

Enjoy it!
Peter


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, Peter.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I used good old fashioned pumpkin orange, and Azteck Dummy matched it with his vinyl to a tee! He's awesome.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I took a papa murphy's salad container and filled it with future. dipped the canopy in and made sure the future covered everything. then....wait for it, I poured the future back in the bottle. if you dont get any pet hair or big chunks in the dipping container, you can re- use it.
I used tamiya orange on my chariot but didn't paint the inside canopy frames with it.
I just don't like that look.

Hope this helps!

Steve


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, Steve. I picked up the Tamiya orange. Looks like I need more Future.......


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

FYI there is no "Future" any more... its "Pledge, with Future shine". So thats what to look for in the Grocery store or Wal Mart. I apply it with a CLEAN soft paint brush. The stuff self levels, and if you place the parts on some paper towels the towels will wick off any excess. I would probably paint the inside then a day or two later paint the outside. Let it cure a couple days. Windex will remove Future if you made a mistake...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I rushed masking off my canopy. (less than 48 hrs) and even blue tape slightly marred the future. make sure you wick the excess off like djink said and and then let it dry in a covered container...like another pappa murphy's bowl...lol

steve


----------

